# I must take a sabbatical.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My friends, over the past several weeks I have not slept well. I had the feeling that something was "undone" but I didn't know what. A few hours ago I prayed and asked God if I was being rebuked, and if so, what had I done.

It might seem odd, but God has made it clear that I stretch the truth too much. I am a story teller. Now, I am a CC Rider, there is a real Red Queen, I am going to turn 70, I do sell and sharpen knives and I am married. But I have used these facts as jumping off points for a good yarn.

For example, I know that I am German and Polish, but I admire the Italian culture. I immersed myself in it, and what seemed innocent was an example of the fruit of a poison tree. I have often mentioned that my dad and I had talks where he provided parables for my childish behavior; in truth, my dad was just a stern, cold and quiet man, and if I received any insights they came from others. I frittered away four years at the UW-Madison, and it's lucky I graduated, at all.

When I was about 14 I wanted to go to the the DeSales Preporatory Seminary in Milwaukee. Needless to say my dad objected quite strongly as he proudly referred to himself as a "heathen" and he would grin. At that point I didn't really have a goal, and some of my friends had motorcycles. I became a CC Rider quite young, and thankfully they also contributed to my growth and sternly rebuked me, as well. I did use my "gift of gab" in becoming a bill collector and credit manager, and it worked so well my wife and I bought a house. Boy, what an odd journey that has been.

So now God wants me to immerse myself on His objectives, and to do that I must just be faithful and realize no matter how hard this is I will be better on the other side. This missive is part of that initial phase, I believe God wants to test me, to admit to my wrongs openly and not short-change Him when difficulties arrive.

As I post this I will also be taking my Prepper Forum icon and deleting it so I will not be tempted to lurk or provide excuses for the rough spots that I know lay ahead. I hope I can come back, but I also sense God is going to put me on a one-way journey. Again, if I have offended any of you, I offer my sincerest apologies. But it appears I have other things to complete. Good-bye for now, my friends.--Chico, The Tourist.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good bye. I guess you have to do what you have to do. Please do find your way back.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

As always …. choose to enjoy the journey that God has prepared for you.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I will pray for you my brother.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chico, you are a great story-teller, the type that would get an entire episode of American Pickers dedicated to him.
Story-tellers have a certain license for embellishment as the story and not the truth is the centerpiece.

Follow God's path, though, and you'll never go wrong.

You always have a home at PF.

Take care. I'll give you a call when things level out at my place.

Denton


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Perfect timing, I was going to show him a single knife that I "polish" and use.

The edge is so critical that it is measured and inspected under a microscope.

Chico, do well on your voyage, and may God guide you on it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Keep in touch my friend, you have my number and address.
If you ever get to the Fla/Ga border along the East Coast I’ll buy you a cup of truck stop coffee.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chico,

God Speed my friend! 
@Denton please tell him hello from Slip and that I left him a PM.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not going to tell you good luck because you are on a mission for Christ and you don't need luck. I just look forward to the time we meet again.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Like Hell. You belong here, buddy. We'll see you soon, hopefully.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will be waiting your return trip


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Like Hell. You belong here, buddy. We'll see you soon, hopefully.


 @The Tourist. You made @Annie talk bad. You know what that means? It means you can't just off a disappear. Sorry, but thems' the rules.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A man must do what he thinks he must. I hope you find what your looking for my friend.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

May God bless you and yours on your journey, . . . 

Stay in touch, . . . or at least lurk once in a while, . . . 

You WILL be missed.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Keep your knees in the breeze easyrider!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> @The Tourist. You made @Annie talk bad. You know what that means? It means you can't just off a disappear. Sorry, but thems' the rules.


Yeah, it just ain't right.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

So, why not use this forum to spread the gospel and convert some heathens to Jesus our Lord? I am sure there are a few who can use a good parable about prepping for the family and for the soul as well.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

marineimaging said:


> So, why not use this forum to spread the gospel and convert some heathens to Jesus our Lord? I am sure there are a few who can use a good parable about prepping for the family and for the soul as well.


Well Come On! &#8230;. now why hadn't I thought of that, huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

marineimaging said:


> So, why not use this forum to spread the gospel and convert some heathens to Jesus our Lord? I am sure there are a few who can use a good parable about prepping for the family and for the soul as well.


Go for it @marineimaging !

I think that's a swell idea.

I'm right there with you but unfortunately The Lord did not bless me with skills of spreading the gospel and converting heathens to Jesus. But I am absolutely in favor of those who do and will support you 100%

We do have a number of threads that address Prophecy. Look 'em up.

Best of luck,

Slippy


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, the issues I'm having are not forum related. Periodically (like once ever three to six months) I get antsy, unsure, and I feel I should heading out to someplace, I just don't know where.

Even when I drop out for awhile, I still lurk, just to hear you guys joking, sharing the news and posting political slants. The computer is just arm's reach from the sharpening stand. So I polish and lurk.


----------

